# Pamlico Wilderness Systems Excel



## BFR300 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have obtained a Pamlico Wilderness Systems Excel Kayak. This boat is like 15 ft long and is olive green. Quiet stable but heavy and cumbersome. I got it in a trade deal for some other stuff I had. It has only one seat and is obviously a two person kayak. 1st question: How much is this kayak worth ?  2cd question: Where can I get another seat. This boat is an older model it appears. I'm not as "into" kayaking as most of ya"ll. My wife and I and have 2  10 footers we use in the lake and slow water.  Thanks


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 22, 2011)

Tandem [two person] 'yaks are known as "divorce boats" for good reason! My wife and I tried one,and before we even got much past the breakers on Atlantic Beach,we were arguing about speed,direction,etc.........

Google "kayak seats" and you'll find a slew of 'em! Expect to pay around a hundred dollars for a good high-back seat. You could probably get a couple hundred bucks for your boat.Hard to say,without having seen it,but used kayaks sell _fast,_ if you don't over-price it.


----------



## state159 (Apr 24, 2011)

I think I have the same boat but not sure about the Excel model. Mine is plastic and some are fiberglass. Mine has been a fine boat but my wife doesn't paddle, just relaxes up front. Mine has a rail down the middle for the seats to adjust/attach to. Not sure about the value but I gave $600 for mine about 8 yrs. ago and it was slightly used.


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Apr 30, 2011)

sorry this is off topic but never fish a bass tourney in a 2 man canoe i lost 5 different lures due to my rod holders in my canoe


----------

